# New MFA Program in Professional Screenwriting



## Bettina Moss (Sep 16, 2009)

For those interested in a very flexible MFA in Professional Screenwriting please check these two links:
Blog:
http://nu-screenwriting.tumblr.com/
and facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/home.p...g/81225899567?ref=ts

This program is created and taught by professionals working in the business. It is 95% online with a two week residency in L.A. 

National University is the 2nd largest private, non profit university in California. 

This is a new program with terrific creds (amazing faculty). Please email me for more information at bmoss@nu.edu


----------



## Bettina Moss (Sep 16, 2009)

Two of the biggest concerns prospective students have (and rightly so), is who is teaching and how do I establish relationships with people in the industry.  A good screenwriting program should have significant overlap in these two areas.

Each month when a new course is running I will post who is teaching and a highlight of thier credentials.  

So, for example, currently teaching the intro screenwriting course is Janet Jeffries, Development VP for Lawrence Bender (who produces all of Quentin Tarantino's films).  In October Chris Canaan will teach Narrative Structure in Film. Chris won an Emmy for co-writing, with Michael Mann, "Camarena Drug Wars".


----------

